# first time turkey hunting



## RiPpInLiPs614

So the october will be my first turkey hunt ever. I am very excited at the challenge but need a tad of guidance. I don't want anyones spot at all just a general area where turkey are at and will give me my first kill hopefully. I live in franklin county near dublin. Id prefer to keep it an hour drive. Can anyone give me the name of an area or location that would have turkey in the fall? I will then do my scouting and research. Thanks ahead of time guys.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

I'd go to the local walmart and blast a butterball that way you can pick the size you want and they taste better too. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614

Hmmmm. You musthave never ate wild turkey because it tastes a lot better than store bought. But thanks for your suggestion ill definitely keep that in mind......


----------



## firstflight111

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> I'd go to the local walmart and blast a butterball that way you can pick the size you want and they taste better too.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


another turkey hunter thats never ate wild turkey ....i will hunt my own turkeys ...it always taste better when you hunt it down ...


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Tried so many recipes I lost count always was dry and tough

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fish4wall

Perch-N-Quackers then you or someone is cooking it all wrong...lol
wild turkey is the BEST!!


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Any tips or recipes I'm always willing to try a new one but I can't seem to get it right . I know they should taste better but then again I'm not a great chef either I've had better luck with goose than turkey


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614

Screw it ill wing it....... founf some info on another forum


----------



## fish4wall

rip dont get so mad..i know a lot of guys don't fall turkey hunt because its in the middle of deer season. i for one dont just because of that. plus i've heard fall turkey is real diffrent from spring hunting. why not do this....buy a deer and turkey tag...go deer hunting...if you see a bird shoot it... 
the places i deer hunt i've seen turkey..but i hunt in a county that doesn't allow turkey hunting in the fall. it looks like licking county will be the closest county to hunt. i wish you good luck  but before you get upset because no one has said answerd you on a post..take a min and think..maybe all of us are in the same boat your in and dont know the answer.... 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_turkey.aspx


----------



## Guest

You can't beat Southeastern Ohio for area and turkeys....Vinton, Noble, Monroe, Washington all are good. Another place for you to look would Tar Hollow down by Chillicothe.


----------



## kprice

Ok, sorry for taking this thread into a diff direction, but there is no way a wild turkey tastes better than a store bought. Please explain how it tastes better. Wild is so much more tough than store bought. I'm not saying you can't make wild turkey taste good, but their is no way you can say that a wild turkey will taste better than a store bought.


----------



## Thesilverback

I'll tell you a great spot any where at leesville find some pines and wait for the sun to come up!!!!

_The Silverback_


----------



## Header

Fish4wall got it right the deer & turkey are in the same areas a lot. You can fall turkey hunt with your shoutgun. However if you do hunt deer archery season hope your good enough to take one with your bow. You probably use a bigger broadhead like the gillotines which are not legal for deer. I'm not sure if you are allowed to carry both together. I know the regs say you can not carry a 22rifle or shotgun & your bow for both squirrel & deer at the same time. I've not tried fall turkey but I've heard you find a flock coming down off roost and use a gathering call. Some will agrue it is easier than spring and you can take either sex.

Perch & KPrice you are hijacking the thread, he is asking for fall advise. 

Go to the kitchen forum and look for receipes I followed one and got this: http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1952,139181-232202,00.html 

I've also ate it with lemons & oranges sliced on it, not sure what else just know you just don't pop it in the oven and baste.


----------



## 419deerhunter

mohican! went down there last year for deer at the end of Oct didnt buy a turkey tag and had 10 turkeys 20yds in front of me lol


----------



## Carpman

419.....Even though I don't turkey hunt I bought a tag anyway cause the same thing just happened to me at clearfork res....I could have wacked a gobbler but didn't have a tag. I will have it with me deer hunting from now on.


----------



## T-180

I agree with the previous post about SE Ohio. All the wildlife areas have birds, so more than others. Mohican has some good areas also. I like Woodbury & Tri Valley out by Dresden / Coshocton, but those public land birds can be pretty tough !!


----------

